

Ask HN: What's the gist of Penelope Trunk for the ill informed? - villageidiot

Saw her mentioned on a thread here and didn't want to pollute the air with my ignorance. From my Wiki search I find this: "As a career adviser, Trunk realizes that a bio is not so much factual as aspirational." Is that a fair summary of her advice?
======
whatusername
She's female, talks dirty/sexual and has a book:
[http://www.amazon.com/Brazen-Careerist-New-Rules-
Success/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Brazen-Careerist-New-Rules-
Success/dp/0446578649) (That covers the famous part)

That being said - i think large parts of her advice are worth considering at
least.. not sure about them being iron-clad rules - but some of her work is
worth a read.

------
aneesh
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=426786>

~~~
villageidiot
If she's so bad, why is she so popular? Aren't there enough bad blogs to
choose from? Or is there a shortage of career advice on the web?

------
gojomo
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=penelope+trunk>

~~~
villageidiot
If you don't want to participate in this discussion, find another one, Gordon.

~~~
gojomo
I liked your initial premise, "didn't want to pollute the air with my
ignorance". Usually that beautiful sentiment precedes someone diligently
informing themselves. But then you asked others to summarize things for you!

I thought that was a funny enough juxtaposition to deserve a lighthearted
response. (I also think the lmgtfy.com website animation is well done, and its
tone a nice step up from the pioneer in that market, justfuckinggoogleit.com.)

Sorry you didn't appreciate it, Village. I bet Penelope Trunk would say:
"Lighten up!"

